# Which is the best internet connection for playin online games like Dota n CS ??



## fun2sh (May 3, 2008)

hi can any1 suggest any thing abt the question.  wat shuold be the ping value needed to play DOTA online on GGclient?

is there anyway to connect GGclient trough proxy server??


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 3, 2008)

The ping should be as low as possible. I get 20, 30 with CS 1.6 and source here in chennai, with BSNL 500 plan, when all of us have the same plan. Sometimes 10 too. When someone with a lower speed, like BSNL 256 Unlim plan connects, lats drop to 50-ish. Of course we all use hamachi. Dunno abt GGC.


----------



## fun2sh (May 3, 2008)

i was playin ota over my gprs.  was gettin 3sec delay!

i was playin dota over my gprs.  was gettin 3sec delay!


----------



## Pathik (May 3, 2008)

What do you expect on gprs yaar?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 3, 2008)

Lol yeah, unless you want to view the infinite death glitch in CS 

Those who dont know what I'm talking about, in CS 1.6, when a character dies, and there is extreme lag, the character goes into an infinite loop of death animation. He can undergo this either in midair, or can appear to writh on the ground, or even while standing. Really funny to watch xD


----------

